# هام هام هام : المنوال لكل اجهزة المحطة المتكاملة !!!!



## د احمد بكر (19 فبراير 2009)

*السلام عليكم*
* اخواني اني الاحظ ان كثير من الاخوة الذين يريدون تعلم التوتال *
* يبحثون الي المنول الخاص بجهز بعينة ولكن من وجهة نظري و خبرتي مع تعاملي مع جهاز المحطة المتكاملة*
* فان الخبرة مع التوتال ليس في تعلم الجهاز فاجهزة التوتال تتشابة الي حد كبير مع اختلاف ترتيب او مسميات بعض الخيارات فمثلا في اجهزة توبكون تشير الي النقطة المحتلة ب occ point بينما اجهزة سوكيا تشير اليها ب station *
* النقطة اخواني هي هي النقطة لم تختلف ولم تاتي سوكيا بعلم تطبيقي يختلف عن توبكون او لايكا او اي شركة مماثلة*
* المساحة واحدة اخواني والفرق بين مساح واخر هو قدرتة علي حل المشاكل التي تواجهة في الطبيعة *
* وان شاء الله عندما تذهب الي اي شركة فلن تسألك عن المنول الخاص بجهاز من اجهزة التوتال*
* ولا حتي عن كيفية وضع الجهاز او الدخول الي برنامج بعينة ولكن سوف تسالك عن ( الخبرة ) *
* وهي المشاكل التي تواجهك في الطبيعة وكيفية حلها*
* مثال: ذهبت الي احد الشركات في مقتبل دخولي الي سوق العمل فقام الاستشاري بسؤالي عدة اسئلة منها*
* انة قام بتوقيع بعض النقط ولكن وجد ان هذة النقط تبعد عن مكانها ب 10 سم ؟؟؟؟*
* فما السبب في ذلك وما حل هذة المشكلة​*
*​*
* وهناك اسئلة كثيرة تبين مدي خبرتك وهناك اسئلة اعقد من السؤال الماضي تبين الي اي مدي وصلت خبرتك*
* اخواني لو فهمت وحفظت وقراءت كل الكتب الخاصة بكل اجهزة التوتال فلن تستطيع الاجابة عن هذة الاسئلة !!!!*
* وهذا اخواني ما اقصدة من طرح الموضوع *
* اقصد من لدية مشكلة مساحية ولم يجد لها حل يمكن ان نساعد بعضنا بعض في حلها *
* واعطاء جواب شافي لها *
* وعموما اخواني هذة وجهة نظري لك الحق ان تاخد بها او ترفضها*
* ولكن لتعلم ان اضعت 8 اشهر كاملة لمعرفة هذة الحقيقة !!!!*​


----------



## رضا الغندور (20 فبراير 2009)

تسلم يازعيم وياريت تعرفنا ايه انواع الاسئله ال انت بتقول عليها وال ممكن يتعرض ليها اى مساح اثناء توجهه ال اى عمل جديد وايه اجابتها ؟ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## د احمد بكر (20 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم
اخي ارجو زيارة هذه المشاركة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=120367


----------



## garary (20 فبراير 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## د احمد بكر (20 فبراير 2009)

شكرا اخواني علي مروركم 
وارجو ان تكون وجهة نظري سليمة وارحب باي اخ لدية مشكلة 
اثناء العمل ويبحث لها عن حل


----------



## ROUDS (20 فبراير 2009)

د احمد بكر قال:


> *السلام عليكم*
> * اخواني اني الاحظ ان كثير من الاخوة الذين يريدون تعلم التوتال *
> * يبحثون الي المنول الخاص بجهز بعينة ولكن من وجهة نظري و خبرتي مع تعاملي مع جهاز المحطة المتكاملة*
> * فان الخبرة مع التوتال ليس في تعلم الجهاز فاجهزة التوتال تتشابة الي حد كبير مع اختلاف ترتيب او مسميات بعض الخيارات فمثلا في اجهزة توبكون تشير الي النقطة المحتلة ب occ point بينما اجهزة سوكيا تشير اليها ب station *
> ...



الاخ الكريم د/احمد بكر
انا اتفق معك فى ان الخبره العمليه فى مجال المساحه مهمه لدرجه كبيره جدا والتعرض لمشاكل العمل ومعرفه حلها هى من تكسب القائم بالعمل المساحى الخبره والحنه فى عمله
كما اتفق معك فى ان الاجهزه المساحيه كلها تقوم على نظريه عمل واحده ولا تاتى اى شركه منهم بجديد من حيث نظريه العمل
ولكنى ومن وجهه نظرى ارى على كل القائمين على العمل المساحى بالتعرف على كل جديد وعلى طريقه تشغيل اغلب الاجهزه المساحيه بالاختلاف شركاتها وهذا لا يتسنى لنا الا من خلال الاطلاع على المانيوال الخاص بكل جهاز لمعرفه امكانياته وما يحتويه من برامج مساحيه وما الى ذلك 
لانك وكما تعلم يوجد خلاف بين الشركات المنتجه للاجهزه المساحيه فى بعض المسميات كما يوجد خلاف فى كيفيه الدخول على برامج الرفع والتوقيع وليس الخلاف كما تفضلت واشرت انت فى نظريات جديده او علم جديد
وهذا ما يجعل الاطلاع على المانيوال يساعد كل من يتعامل فى مجال المساحه لمعرفه ما هو الجديد وما هى الاختلافات ليس الا
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## د احمد بكر (20 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم
اخي انا لم اقصد ان نترك المنوال للاجهزة تركا كاملا 
فهناك بعض بعض الحالات التي تتطلب المنوال الخاص 
ولكني الا نجعلة شغلنا الشاغل لتعلم التوتال 
فلو لاحظت في المنتدي تجد ان كثير من الاخوة يعتبر المنوال 
هو البوابة لدخولة عالم التوتال وهذا ما انقضة
كما اني اشرت الي ان الشركات لم تختلف الا في المسميات وترتيبها 
فالنظرية واحدة وهذا هو الجوهر النظرية فما دامت النظرية هي الثابتة فلابد من الدخول الي بوابة التوتال
عن طريق النظرية وليس عن طريق المنوال
لان المنوال يختلف تبعا للجهاز 
والله اعلم


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (20 فبراير 2009)

د احمد شكر ا علي المجهود الذي تبذله من اجل الاخوة مهندسي المساحة 
في علم الاجتماع هناك مصطلح يسمي المعرفة الضمنية (سوف اتكلم عنها بالتفاضيل في موضوع اخري) ولكن يهمنا في هذا الموضوع هناك مشاكل تواجه المهندس اثناء عمله واثناء استعمال الاجهزة قد لايجدها في دليل تشغيل الجهاز ولكن يجد حلا لها عند مهندس اخر اكثر خبرة منه 
موضوع جميل في غاية الاهمية د احمد 
ونبدا معك بسؤال الاستشاري لك 
انة قام بتوقيع بعض النقط ولكن وجد ان هذة النقط تبعد عن مكانها ب 10 سم ؟؟؟؟
*
فما السبب في ذلك وما حل هذة المشكلة 
حقيقة عاوز اعرف السبب شنو ؟​*


----------



## ساجدسامح (20 فبراير 2009)

مشكوووووور اخى وربنا يوفق كل المساحين


----------



## د احمد بكر (20 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم شكرا اخواني علي مروركم
وبالنسبة لاخي دفع الله 
فقد قمت بالرد علي السؤال علي هذا الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=987113#post987113


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (20 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## د احمد بكر (20 فبراير 2009)

*السلام عليكم 
وشكرا اخواني علي المرور*​


----------



## مهندالسوري (20 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

هذه مشاركتي الأولى مع موقعكم المحترم و الغني جداً ولله الحمد بعلمه و بأخوان ممتازين أدامهم و أدامكم الله....
نظراً لخبرتي بسوق العمل و على الخصوص المملكة العربية السعودية أي مقابلة تحتوي على شقين ( نظري و عملي )
- الشق النظري يحتوي على عدة أسئلة شائعة:
1- أين كنت تعمل.
2- عدد سنوات الخبرة.
3- الاجهزة التي تجيدها.
4- لماذا تريد تبديل الشركة.
5- كم الراتب الذي تريده.
- و الشق العملي في حال نجاحك بالنظري هو عبارة عن أمتحانك على أحد الأجهزة و في الغالب _ تيودوليت _ 
و المهم في الأمتحان قدرتك على التمركز بالجهاز بسرعة و بدقة فقط...... لماذا.....
لأنه حتى لو لم تكن لديك أي خبرة بجهاز التوتال ستيشن يتم أرسالك إلى مقر الشركة المُشتراة منها الأجهزة ( sokia- tobcon - laica....... ).
أما بالنسبة لسؤال الإستشاري فعلى الأغلب يوجد خطأ في التمركز على النقطة أو خطأ بالتوجيه تراكم على باقي النقاط.
و حله سهل من الناحية النظرية في حال أخذ بعض القراءات من الموقع....

شكراً لرحابة صدركم

و الله الموفق


----------



## abdolkadr (20 فبراير 2009)

طبعا طيعا كلام صحيح ولكن لا بد ان يدعم نفسه بالتعلم على كل الاجهزة الحديثة والمتطورة وكافة البرامج التي تلزم العمل من قريب او من بعيد حتى يكون متكاملا وجاهزا 100% 
شكرا لك


----------



## د احمد بكر (20 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم اخي مهند السوري
الموقع تشرف بك اخي ونرجوا ان تفيد وتستفيد ان شاء الله 
بالنسبة اخي للشركات الجزء النظري لابد منة لاي وظيفة وهي الاسئلة المعروفة 
*1- أين كنت تعمل.
2- عدد سنوات الخبرة.
3- الاجهزة التي تجيدها.
4- لماذا تريد تبديل الشركة.
5- كم الراتب الذي تريده.
.....الخ 
اما الجزء الاخر فكل شركة لها اسلوبها في كيفية معرفة خبرة المتقدم للوظيفة 
ولكن اختبارك علي تسامت الجهاز هذا غير مجدي ولا يبين اي خبرة 
لان صاحب العمل لا يريد سائق توتال ولكن لدية عمل يريد ان ينجزة 
ولا تنسي اخي ان التوتال اداة من الادوات التي يستخدمها المساح وليس هو المساحة في حد ذاتها
وهناك مشاكل اخي لا يمكن حلها فقط معرفة خيارات الجهاز 
اما حلك للسؤال اخي مضبوط 
وسوف اسالك سؤال يبين وجهة نظري هل هذا الحل لو قراءة المنول لاي جهاز من اول صفحة الي اخر صفحة 
هل تجد الحل ؟؟؟؟!!!!!!
عموما اخي نحن نرحب بك مرة اخري واهلا بك في المنتدي
والسلام عليكم 
*


----------



## د احمد بكر (20 فبراير 2009)

اخواني انا للعلم اجبت علي السؤال علي هذا الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=120367


----------



## المساااااح (5 نوفمبر 2009)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## جمال خيرى (6 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم اخى الفاضل د/ احمد بكر بعد ازنك ممكن اعرف كتيب بسيط عن جهاز sokkia set x بعد ازنك


----------



## تقى وبلال حسني (29 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله عزوجل خير الجزاء على توضيحك الوافي


----------



## م.محمد عمران (30 نوفمبر 2009)

ما هي الطرق المختلفة لتوقيع النقاط بجهاز المحطة الشاملة؟

يعني أنا أستخدم بعض هذه الطرق كالتسامت على نقطة معلومة الإحداثيات والرصد على نقطة خلفية معلومة.
كذلك التسامت على نقطة معلومة والتوجيه على نقطة معلومة الإحداثيات والتأكيد بإدخال نقطة معلومة الإحداثيات الأفقية وتوجيه الجهاز على زاوية الصفر والتحقق بالنقطة الثالثة، فما هي الطرق الأخرى؟ وجزيت خيرا.


----------



## دراسات (13 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووور جدا مشاركة متميزة و معلومات مثيرة


----------



## احمد ابو شنب (15 يناير 2010)

انا عندى مشكلة ممكن حد يفدنى فيه 
انا بشتغل فى شركة مقاولا ت ولا تعترف بالخبرة بتعتى لانى غير خريج معهد مساحة


----------



## د احمد بكر (15 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اخي احمد مشكلتنا في مصر اننا لازلنا نعتقد ان الشهادة هي كل شيء
بغض النظر عن حب الفرد لمجال معين والوصول فيه لدرجة كبيرة من التمكن 
فمثلا في بعض الدول الاوربية لكي تدخل في مهنة معينة لابد من اجتياز اختبارات لكي تعمل بها
واذا لم تجتز هذة الاختبارات فلا تستطيع العمل حتي لو معك ماجستير 
واذا اجتزتها تعمل ولو كنت حاصل علي اعدادية 
وكلنا نعلم الفرق بين التعليم في اوروبا والتعليم في مصر


----------



## عبدالرحمن الطعمة (15 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم دكتور أحمد, أحب أن أطرح عليك سؤالاً من فضلك 
لقد تعلمنا أثناء الدراسة طريقة رصد شبكة مثلثات, و كان ذلك باستخدام التيودوليت.
الآن و قد وجد التوتال ستيشن , كيف أستخدمه لرصد الشبكة؟
هل أستخدم إحداثيات مؤقتة, أم أقيس زاوية و مسافة, بنفس الطريقة باستخدام التيودوليت
و شكراً سلفاً


----------



## د احمد بكر (16 يناير 2010)

يمكنك يا اخي ان تستفيد من التوتال بجانب رصدك للزوايا قياس المسافات 
كما يمكنك حساب الاحداثيات اثناء الرصد وتصحيحها بعد ذلك


----------



## حسن حنيف (17 يناير 2010)

مشــــــــــــــــــــــــكور وكلامك فى محلة


----------



## محمود عبد الحافظ (31 يناير 2010)

ربنل يكرمك بس اجابه السوال ايه؟


----------



## alsadaf2007 (31 يناير 2010)

مشكككككككككككككككككككككككور


----------



## imad kharma (31 يناير 2010)

حضرة الأستاذ الكريم:
انا اوافق الرأي مئة بمئة - نعم كل الأجهزة متشابهة ضمن نفس الجيل
والعمل على الأجهزة ليس اكثر من العمل على الموبايلات مثلاً ولكن العبرة بمن يشغل هذه الأجهزة بالحقل ويحل كل مشاكله
بالنسبة لكل مانويل نعم يحتاج المساح للاطلاع على البرامج المحملة ضمن قوائمه فقط علماً ان المساح الممتاز يستطيع حساب ما يشاء باستخدام آلته الحاسبة ان لم يجيد هذه البرامج ولكن بزمن اطول
وشكرا


----------



## علي الدبس (31 يناير 2010)

اخواني اني الاحظ ان كثير من الاخوة الذين يريدون تعلم التوتال 
*يبحثون الي المنول الخاص بجهز بعينة ولكن من وجهة نظري و خبرتي مع تعاملي مع جهاز المحطة المتكاملة*
*فان الخبرة مع التوتال ليس في تعلم الجهاز فاجهزة التوتال تتشابة الي حد كبير مع اختلاف ترتيب او مسميات بعض الخيارات فمثلا في اجهزة توبكون تشير الي النقطة المحتلة ب occ point بينما اجهزة سوكيا تشير اليها ب station *
*النقطة اخواني هي هي النقطة لم تختلف ولم تاتي سوكيا بعلم تطبيقي يختلف عن توبكون او لايكا او اي شركة مماثلة*
*المساحة واحدة اخواني والفرق بين مساح واخر هو قدرتة علي حل المشاكل التي تواجهة في الطبيعة *
*وان شاء الله عندما تذهب الي اي شركة فلن تسألك عن المنول الخاص بجهاز من اجهزة التوتال*
*ولا حتي عن كيفية وضع الجهاز او الدخول الي برنامج بعينة ولكن سوف تسالك عن ( الخبرة ) *
*وهي المشاكل التي تواجهك في الطبيعة وكيفية حلها*
*مثال: ذهبت الي احد الشركات في مقتبل دخولي الي سوق العمل فقام الاستشاري بسؤالي عدة اسئلة منها*
*انة قام بتوقيع بعض النقط ولكن وجد ان هذة النقط تبعد عن مكانها ب 10 سم ؟؟؟؟*
*
فما السبب في ذلك وما حل هذة المشكلة​*


----------



## علي الدبس (31 يناير 2010)

وان شاء الله عندما تذهب الي اي شركة فلن تسألك عن المنول الخاص بجهاز من اجهزة التوتال
*ولا حتي عن كيفية وضع الجهاز او الدخول الي برنامج بعينة ولكن سوف تسالك عن ( الخبرة ) *
*وهي المشاكل التي تواجهك في الطبيعة وكيفية حلها*
*مثال: ذهبت الي احد الشركات في مقتبل دخولي الي سوق العمل فقام الاستشاري بسؤالي عدة اسئلة منها*
*انة قام بتوقيع بعض النقط ولكن وجد ان هذة النقط تبعد عن مكانها ب 10 سم ؟؟؟؟*
*

فما السبب في ذلك وما حل هذة المشكلة​*


----------



## علي الدبس (31 يناير 2010)

انا اوافق الرأي مئة بمئة - نعم كل الأجهزة متشابهة ضمن نفس الجيل
والعمل على الأجهزة ليس اكثر من العمل على الموبايلات مثلاً ولكن العبرة بمن يشغل هذه الأجهزة بالحقل ويحل كل مشاكله
بالنسبة لكل مانويل نعم يحتاج المساح للاطلاع على البرامج المحملة ضمن قوائمه فقط علماً ان المساح الممتاز يستطيع حساب ما يشاء باستخدام آلته الحاسبة ان لم يجيد هذه البرامج ولكن بزمن اطول
وشكرا


----------



## حسن حنيف (1 فبراير 2010)

يا اخى اذا تحركة البريزما (العاكس) لامام او الخلف تختلف المسافة
واذا كان خطا بالاحداثيات يظهر بالمسافة
ونشاء اللة تكون استفدت


----------



## hany_meselhey (2 فبراير 2010)

* جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## عبيد وبس (13 مارس 2010)

شكرا علي الافاده


----------



## nedal_dr (13 مارس 2010)

thank you for ever


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (19 أبريل 2010)

باراك الله فيك


----------



## عطية ابو الشيخ (22 مايو 2010)

بارك الله في جميع اعضاء المنتدى


----------



## مزدهر (25 أكتوبر 2010)

_السلام عليكم_
انا ارى بأن الخبرة والعمل على الجهاز متساويان لأنهما متممات العمل
أذا كانت لدي الخبرة ولا أعرف التعامل مع الجهاز فلن أستطيع اكمال العمل
والعكس صحيح .....
وان التعلم على الجهاز لا يتطلب وقت كبير صح.....لكن لابد من معرفة جميع 
البرامج وكيفية التعامل معها ...
الخبرة : طبعا مهمة جدا اذا واجه اي مشكلة يعرف حلها ومعالجتها
مثلا اذا ربط على سنيال ووجد أن هناك انزياح........
لو ذكرت لنا بعض امثلة من مشكلات قد يواجهها المساح مع حلها
_جزاكم الله كل خير وزادكم من علمه _​


----------



## منصور محمود ج (27 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ahmsurveyeg (27 يناير 2011)

مطلوب توتال استيشن للاجار 0106631808 يفضل ليكا اوتوبكون


----------



## abdallatef (27 يناير 2011)

ياريت توضح الاسئلة التى يمكن مواجهتها فى الطبيعة وىعنى اية 10 سم ترحيل


----------



## عماد البيئاوي (28 يناير 2011)

مع فائق احترامي الى الدكتور الفاضل بس هناك مهندسين مساحه من الضروري ان تكون لديهم خبره في استخدام الجهاز وخصوصن منهدس المساحه


----------



## tetos (28 يناير 2011)

شكرااااااااااا


----------



## tetos (28 يناير 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## الله الله اكبر (29 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكرا جزيلا
علي هذة المعلومات


----------



## thamer 69 (31 يناير 2011)

thank you


----------



## سعيد صلاح محمد (15 فبراير 2011)

مشكووووووور


----------



## hamdy khedawy (11 مارس 2011)

مشكور للجميع


----------



## المهندس محمد عبده (22 يناير 2012)

اتمنى ان يمدني اصدقائنا فى المنتدي باى مرجع لجهاز التوتال استيشن سوكيا موديل set550x


----------



## اابراهيم اليحيا (22 يناير 2012)

كل الشكر ودي وتقديري


----------



## معتز أبوطالب (9 مارس 2012)

هل فعلا جهاز سوكيا set2x يعمل داخل دائره اى انه بالنسبه للمسافات لا توجد به مشكله ولكن توجد به مشكله فى الانحراف ؟ فقد سلسلت به نقاط تحكم على بعد 4 كيلو متر وفى النهايه وجدت الطريق انحرف منى تقريبا 35 سنتي فما الحل ؟ أرجو الرد والاهتمام


----------



## vivaashraf (16 مارس 2012)

ودا المنوال بتاع اجهزة الليكا باختصار شديد


----------



## معتز أبوطالب (23 مارس 2012)

وأنا كمان ياريت وضروري جدا وليه محدش رد على الاخ اللى منزل الاعلان قبل مني عشان بجد محتاجه ضروري ولو حد من الاخوه لقاه معلش يبعته على الاميل ده [email protected]

*اتمنى ان يمدني اصدقائنا فى المنتدي باى مرجع لجهاز التوتال استيشن سوكيا موديل set550x*


----------



## محمدالديبة (6 أكتوبر 2012)

*ملتقى المهندسين العرب*

اخى العزيز كلامك سليم جدالكنى لولم اتعلم اى منوال لجهازجديدصادفنى بالعمل فكيف اعمل وهل ستنتظرنى الشركة التى اعمل بها حتى اخذدورةعليه .ولك كل الشكررجاء من لديه منوال جهازنيكون503يرسله لى على[email protected]ولكم كل الشكر


----------



## محمدالديبة (6 أكتوبر 2012)

اخى العزيزكلامك سليم لكنى لو لم اتعلم منوال اى جهاز جديدصادفنى بالعمل فكيف اعمل وهل تنتظرنى الشركة حتى اخذ دورة فيه ولك كل الشكر.رجاءايااخوانى من لديه منوال جهازنيكون503يرسله لى على[email protected]ولكم كل الشكر


----------



## محمدالديبة (6 أكتوبر 2012)

لك كل الشكر على الاهتمام


----------



## احسان الجنابي (18 أكتوبر 2012)

thanx


----------



## Eng.Hafez Mustafa (18 أكتوبر 2012)

لك الشكر دكتور أحمد 
كلام في منتهي الأهميه يتبادر الي ذهن اي مهندس خريج ضرورة العمل علي الاجهزه ومعرفة تشغيل كل جهاز متجاهلين الخبره العمليه والمشاكل التي تحصل بالسايد وكيفية حلها لذلك طرح كل واحد منا لمشكلة واجهته سواءَ قام بحلها او لا يعود بالفائده علي الجميع

وشكراً جزيلاً


----------



## د احمد بكر (24 أكتوبر 2012)

معتز أبوطالب قال:


> هل فعلا جهاز سوكيا set2x يعمل داخل دائره اى انه بالنسبه للمسافات لا توجد به مشكله ولكن توجد به مشكله فى الانحراف ؟ فقد سلسلت به نقاط تحكم على بعد 4 كيلو متر وفى النهايه وجدت الطريق انحرف منى تقريبا 35 سنتي فما الحل ؟ أرجو الرد والاهتمام



السلام عليكم 
Sokkia Set 2x 
من افضل الاجهزة في شركة سوكيا وهذا الجهاز دقة الزوايا فية 2 ثانية اي ان دقتة ممتازة بالنسبة للطرق 
يجب الحرص بشدة عند نقل نقاط التحكم لمسافات طويلة حيث ان الاخطاء تكون متراكمة وفي النهاية يعطي خطأ كبير 
وهذا ما حدث معك 
ما عليك عملة 
1- التاكد من الجهاز وانة معاير ويعمل بشكل سليم 
2- مراجعة الارصاد مرة اخري ومحاولة الاغلاق علي نقاط مرجعية او عمل ترافرس لو كان متاح حول الطريق 
3- التاكد من برامترات الجهاز من ثابت البرمز وادخال درجة الحرارة والضغط الجوي بشكل صحيح


----------

